# INAPAM bus tickets



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

sunnyvmx said:


> So now I must ask this question: It is the letter of the law that anyone over 60 with the proper visa may obtain and use the INAPAM card for discounts. But in the spirit of the law was this truly intended for expats as guests of this country or for Mexicans in their home country that might necessarily need the discounts.
> 
> There are two seats per bus reserved for use with an INAPAM card. As an expat using the card are you possibly denying a needful and deserving Mexican travel on that bus by forcing him or her to pay full price? Sorry, but I find this morally repugnant.


This I find over the top. If you are a legal resident of Mexico, over 60, and do not get an INAPAM card and use it to get the 50% discount you, in my opinion, are being patronizing and do not have the common sense to see this. 

If a Mexican has an INAPAM card and left the house after you, tough luck on their part. There is usually a bus in 2 hours going where they want to go, if not they can find another bus line going there soon at the bus terminal if they did not buy the ticket a day or two before they knew they would be travelling, as most Mexicans do. 

To believe a Mexican is going to pay full price on a bus that has space left is ignorant. They do not limit seats to the 2 seats you mentioned so your theory doesn´t work. Many people on the bus are 60 or over 60. Alan


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

INAPAM | Comunicados

"Asimismo, tienen 50 por ciento de descuento en boletos de autobuses foráneos [*** I think this word translates to intercity service*** ] y 10 por ciento en vuelos nacionales e internacionales en líneas aéreas como Aeromar, Lufthansa, American Airlines y Aeroméxico."

No mention of 2 seats per bus at all. Alan


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

AlanMexicali said:


> No mention of 2 seats per bus at all. Alan


INAPAM doesn't mention the number of seats, but each bus company does. The INAPAM seats are shared with student seats. So the times when school starts, stops for summer, samana santa, navidad, etc., the buses are packed with travelers. Using the INAPAM card at these times is close to impossible unless you by the tickets days or even a week in advance.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

joaquinx said:


> INAPAM doesn't mention the number of seats, but each bus company does. The INAPAM seats are shared with student seats. So the times when school starts, stops for summer, samana santa, navidad, etc., the buses are packed with travelers. Using the INAPAM card at these times is close to impossible unless you by the tickets days or even a week in advance.


Recently we wanted INAPAM discounted seats on an AutoVias bus from Mexico Poniente to Pátzcuaro. None were available for the time we wanted.

So we went next door and purchased discounted tickets at ETN to Morelia. I looked at my wife's ticket, and she was classified as "Niño". On an earlier trip, she receive a discounted seat as "Descapacitado", when the INAPAM discounted seats were already filled.

So, depending on bus company policy, you can sometimes get a discounted seat despite the INAPAM slots being filled. Smarter bus companies are creative at filling the bus, even at 50% discount, especially just before departure time. Other lines may have different policies.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> This I find over the top. If you are a legal resident of Mexico, over 60, and do not get an INAPAM card and use it to get the 50% discount you, in my opinion, are being patronizing and do not have the common sense to see this.
> 
> If a Mexican has an INAPAM card and left the house after you, tough luck on their part. There is usually a bus in 2 hours going where they want to go, if not they can find another bus line going there soon at the bus terminal if they did not buy the ticket a day or two before they knew they would be travelling, as most Mexicans do.
> 
> To believe a Mexican is going to pay full price on a bus that has space left is ignorant. They do not limit seats to the 2 seats you mentioned so your theory doesn´t work. Many people on the bus are 60 or over 60. Alan





Anonimo said:


> Recently we wanted INAPAM discounted seats on an AutoVias bus from Mexico Poniente to Pátzcuaro. None were available for the time we wanted.
> 
> So we went next door and purchased discounted tickets at ETN to Morelia. I looked at my wife's ticket, and she was classified as "Niño". On an earlier trip, she receive a discounted seat as "Descapacitado", when the INAPAM discounted seats were already filled.
> 
> So, depending on bus company policy, you can sometimes get a discounted seat despite the INAPAM slots being filled. Smarter bus companies are creative at filling the bus, even at 50% discount, especially just before departure time. Other lines may have different policies.


This is interesting. Thanks.

Now I understand why my wife, her family and friends all stop by the conveniently located bus terminal and purchase their tickets early the moment they know when they can leave. You have to show them your INAPAM card so on line doesn´t work.


Here in SLP the airport commuter flights to/from Guadalajara and Mexico City cost $4,000 - $4,500 pesos one way, ridicules price to pay. 

I see, especially at Christmas many obviously over 60 passenger on an ETN bus. Their website locked up when I just now went to find out how many seats are designated for INAPAM per bus. I will give them a call today. Alan


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

I called ETN and Primera Plus. ETN has 3 designated seats for INAPAM per bus. Primera Plus has 8 designated seats for INAPAM per bus.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> I called ETN and Primera Plus. ETN has 3 designated seats for INAPAM per bus. Primera Plus has 8 designated seats for INAPAM per bus.


Thanks for taking the time to find this out and posting it here for the rest of us!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> Thanks for taking the time to find this out and posting it here for the rest of us!


I checked the ETN website and there is no cancellations on their 50% INAPAM tickets or reschedules. Their regular priced tickets are good for 6 months if you cancel or have to reschedule. No refunds once you pay. 

You can buy an opened ticket with the INAPAM 50% discount though and show up anytime after that to schedule a bus seat, if available. They ask to see your INAPAM card at that time again.

I am having difficulty understanding why I have seen many over 60 looking people on a ETN bus even if the bus is full. They cannot mostly be tourists, can they? I might venture to guess the rule of 3 seats per bus is not adhered to at the last minute before the bus leaves or they wait to see if non INAPAM customers show up minutes before departure and sell tickets to the INAPAM customers waiting to see what happens as a rule.


----------



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

AlanMexicali said:


> I checked the ETN website and there is no cancellations on their 50% INAPAM tickets or reschedules. Their regular priced tickets are good for 6 months if you cancel or have to reschedule. No refunds once you pay.
> 
> You can buy an opened ticket with the INAPAM 50% discount though and show up anytime after that to schedule a bus seat, if available. They ask to see your INAPAM card at that time again.
> 
> I am having difficulty understanding why I have seen many over 60 looking people on a ETN bus even if the bus is full. They cannot mostly be tourists, can they? I might venture to guess the rule of 3 seats per bus is not adhered to at the last minute before the bus leaves or they wait to see if non INAPAM customers show up minutes before departure and sell tickets to the INAPAM customers waiting to see what happens as a rule.


Without upsetting anyone, just wondering what the INAPAM tickets have to do with this thread?:focus:


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Guategringo said:


> Without upsetting anyone, just wondering what the INAPAM tickets have to do with this thread?:focus:


You'd have to have been following this thread to know. It's Serendipity, of course.


----------



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

joaquinx said:


> You'd have to have been following this thread to know. It's Serendipity, of course.


It is all your fault joaquinx!!! You mentioned going to Nuevo Laredo to leave the country on a bus and Isla mentioned her famous INAPAM card!!! And away the thread went to two seats, three seats no seats buying tickets in advance, etc etc etc


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

It´s easy. Can a moderator split the thread at that point so we can get to the bottom of the INAPAM seating arrangements, please. Alan


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

AlanMexicali said:


> It´s easy. Can a moderator split the thread at that point so we can get to the bottom of the INAPAM seating arrangements, please. Alan


Good idea. I think we have milked the "let's go to Belize and get a new visa" enough.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by sunnyvmx
> So now I must ask this question: It is the letter of the law that anyone over 60 with the proper visa may obtain and use the INAPAM card for discounts. But in the spirit of the law was this truly intended for expats as guests of this country or for Mexicans in their home country that might necessarily need the discounts.
> 
> There are two seats per bus reserved for use with an INAPAM card. As an expat using the card are you possibly denying a needful and deserving Mexican travel on that bus by forcing him or her to pay full price? Sorry, but I find this morally repugnant.


Hmmmm... lots of good information on this thread. I can hardly wait for my wife & I to be able to qualify for this benefit. My assertion is that if a 'problem' develops of the sort that violates the intent (or spirit) of the law - there would be enough complaints lodged by the native Mexican population to cause a reconsideration, change or rescinding of the program.

I find it very interesting to see how the bus companies & their employees have creatively managed to make use of the program to their advantage in one way or another even when their INAPAM seat quotas are already filled. However they classify the seat to fill a bus can only be called good business in the spirit of capitalism... Mexican style! :thumb:


----------

